# Awesome, my arm is in a cast and i have a show in a month



## spinecast213 (Mar 10, 2008)

think ill make it? LOL broke my left hand yesterday , my new band has our first show april 19th.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 10, 2008)

That sucks. Depends on the break but most likely no. Here have a


----------



## Apophis (Mar 11, 2008)

That sucks


----------



## darren (Mar 11, 2008)

That's really unfortunate. How long did they say you'd have the cast on for?

My guess is that even after the cast comes off, you're going to have at least a couple of weeks of rehab to gain your strength and dexterity back before you can really play. You should explain your situation to your doctor(s) and/or therapist(s) and inquire as to whether there may be any gentle exercises you can do while you're in the cast to keep as much strength and dexterity as possible.

That said, i think it's probably best if you and your band work with the venue to reschedule that show. It's best not to rush the healing process.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Mar 11, 2008)

Cancel it dude. Rushing healing isn't really healing, just you having something to regret several years ahead. You aren't playing in front of 20,000 people, and while the first show is always memorable, nothing to exacerbate your current situation or cause permanent problems for.


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 11, 2008)

newamerikangospel said:


> Cancel it dude. Rushing healing isn't really healing, just you having something to regret several years ahead. You aren't playing in front of 20,000 people, and while the first show is always memorable, nothing to exacerbate your current situation or cause permanent problems for.



+1

you'll be better off in the long run

granted this is a different situation, but we have people that bitch and complain about wanting to be discharged from the hospital before the doctors think they're ready to go, but if they complain enough, and they aren't going to die or something, the docs will usually discharge them per their wishes...they are usually back within a couple days


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 11, 2008)

newamerikangospel said:


> while the first show is always memorable, nothing to exacerbate your current situation or cause permanent problems for.



Exactly... you want your first show to be less than 100%? I would want to start out with a new band going strong, plus you'll more than likely do permanent damage if you exacerbate an injury by putting too much stress on it before your body has healed. Reschedule and then give it your best.  Sorry to hear about your arm, that sucks man.


----------



## jaxadam (Mar 11, 2008)

If you really wanted to, you could take the cast off maybe a week before your show.

The smart thing to do would be to leave the cast on and cancel the show. 

The last time I broke my right hand, I didn't get a cast on it for two weeks, and I got sick of it and took it off two weeks later. Yes, I have problems with my hand, but barely anything noticeable.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 11, 2008)

It does depend on the break though, if it's a clean break or if the end of the bone is split there is no way you will be able to play by then but if it is a small fracture there is a very small possibility. I've broken a lot of bones, one of my breaks (my ankle) took years to heal but I fractured my wrist once and after two weeks I was able to take the cast off and wear a wrist brace and go surfing. I've had no problems with that one.

But I'd take the advice others have given and postpone the show, because playing a guitar within that time frame I imagine would be difficult.


----------



## spinecast213 (Mar 12, 2008)

its a fractured metacarpal in my left hand. 

im playing bass in this band, and if i only have partial use i will do the show. ill just turn down and play half time LOL


----------



## Sindwulf (Mar 12, 2008)

You know, when bass plays about half speed it doesn't sound that bad


----------



## TREYAZAGHTOTH (Mar 18, 2008)

depends on where the fracture is.. a malunited fracture.. ie. a fracture united in an improper way is not only cosmetically unappealing but can also be functionally devastating.. I'd recommend a period of rest as advised.. and also depending on where the exact site of the fracture is.. CHEERS!


----------



## spinecast213 (Mar 30, 2008)

thought you guys might want an update: its now been 3 weeks since the accident and im already playing bass again. had my first full practice on thursday, it hurt but i was able to do it. 

the show will be no problem


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 30, 2008)

If it hurt, that's your body trying to tell you to fuck off.


----------



## darren (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't overdo it. You could set back your full recovery or do more permanent damage.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 30, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If it hurt, that's your body trying to tell you to fuck off.


----------



## spinecast213 (Mar 30, 2008)

darren said:


> Don't overdo it. You could set back your full recovery or do more permanent damage.



well that would be very metal LOL
seriously, the only thing that actually hurts is the finger thats broken, which unfortunately is my first finger. so i try to take it easy.

my doctor said it was ok to play as long as i dont overdo it. he said it would help my soft tissue recover from the accident (my hand was swollen and purple for about 10 days after the accident) of course he has no idea i play breakneck speed death metal. LOL


----------



## B36arin (Mar 31, 2008)

Be careful, you really don't want to overdo it. Personally I wouldn't play if my hand was still hurting, at least not death metal.


----------



## TimSE (Mar 31, 2008)

harsh! my band has a gig with an orchestra on the 13th and our drummer has broken his toe
hah oh deeeeeeeear


----------

